# First appt



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

Going for my first appt to get levels checked and talk with Dr. 
What should I expect? Not talk about? Make a point to bring up? 
I'm hoping he's open minded. I'm planning on steering the conversation something like this, I actually want to get tested and have a starting point. Hoping to explain I'm looking to be as safe as possible and want a Dr experienced with hormone levels. If he's open minded enough, I want to let him know I'll be cycling and want to have my blood work done and recommendations made to some extent. 
But my fear is being too up front and honest will scare him off. My other Dr's appreciate my honesty because then they are informed and can make accurate decisions.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you in a location where discussing your purchase and abuse of illegal scheduled drugs is permitted?


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

No.
Him seeming open minded and aware during our conversation is what decides if this is a regular appt or a visit with a trusted Dr. The girl on the phone kinda laughed at me when I asked the price of the visit and initial consult. She said that most people had made their mind about what they wanted to do and emailed me prices of different programs.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

No.
Him seeming open minded and aware during our conversation is what decides if this is a regular appt or a visit with a trusted Dr. The girl on the phone kinda laughed at me when I asked the price of the visit and initial consult. She said that most people had made their mind about what they wanted to do and emailed me prices of different programs.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

And I haven't done anything in almost 5 years. This is a clean baseline evaluation.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Is this a clinic or a general practitioner type deal?


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd wait until I got results back before bringing up the subject.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

Clinic. 
Hrt, trt. Weightloss.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Clinic.
> Hrt, trt. Weightloss.



Ohhhh, that changes everything.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Clinic.
> Hrt, trt. Weightloss.



In that case, they already know why you're there.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 16, 2015)

That's what I needed to know. And I'm hoping that even if he won't prescribe, that he'll be OK with doing blood work and giving me real professional insight and advice. But the way I've been feeling the last 7, 8 months, I'm thinking I actually need this to some extent. Only example I can give is if I used to do something for an hour. Now I'm done at 45 min. Kinda less sharp at work. I do cabinetry and trim and never used a notepad. But now, more than 5,6 pieces and I need to write it down. I'm 39 this year and if this is how it starts,I guess this is when I start fighting it back. Hell. Seems like last year I was 25.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

i still would NOT under any circumstances talk about cycling anything! the clinics are not there for u to cycle anything, their sole purpose is to get ur levels back up to a manageable level based on ur health,age, and a few other factors... do not go in there talking about a cycle, talk about wanting to optimize ur hormones, and what u do on ur own time and $$ is ur business as long as u can get ur levels back to where u need to be when it comes time to do blood work again....


hell i did the same thing, id buy 6 vials of cyp at a time, as long as my bw came back within normal range on my next set of bw, and there were no other adverse things that came up that i couldnt manage, or fork out the money for to the clinic for,  then its all good


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 17, 2015)

Well called the Dr before appt. Glad I did. 
Needed to reschedule 2 weeks out. Let the otc Booster clear out and needed to fast for 12 hrs. Doing a full panel instead of basic. Once I asked about lipids, hdl, frequency of blood work, the whole conversation changed gears. They offer pellets and bio. And after one blood work they are willing to up dose, substantially, his words. To get me where I feel right again. But said that with the increase comes the need for more frequent bw. But that once we found my optimal levels. Bw, full panel, would be bi yearly or yearly if it looked good enough. Basic panelwould be every 4 months. Seemed very aware of what I was concerned with.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Well called the Dr before appt. Glad I did.
> Needed to reschedule 2 weeks out. Let the otc Booster clear out and needed to fast for 12 hrs. Doing a full panel instead of basic. Once I asked about lipids, hdl, frequency of blood work, the whole conversation changed gears. They offer pellets and bio. And after one blood work they are willing to up dose, substantially, his words. To get me where I feel right again. But said that with the increase comes the need for more frequent bw. But that once we found my optimal levels. Bw, full panel, would be bi yearly or yearly if it looked good enough. Basic panelwould be every 4 months. Seemed very aware of what I was concerned with.


Years ago, there was a clinic in Florida.  They'd have someone come to your house-in any state-and take blood.  Then, you'd do a phone consult with the doctor.  After that, you could pretty much order whatever you wanted off the site.  You never had to actually see a doctor.  That clinic was busy as hell, but the feds finally did shut them down.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't really want to post the name here. But I looked up the clinic and it's a national thing. Before I start anything. I plan on writing down his credentials and doing my homework there. Make sure his certs on the wall are real. But the clinic is a branch of a larger medical holding group. And it is a national chain, I guess. 
And honestly, if I get 2,3 years from this service and get some things fine tuned, I'm sure I'll be off to my own thing by then.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 18, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Don't really want to post the name here. But I looked up the clinic and it's a national thing. Before I start anything. I plan on writing down his credentials and doing my homework there. Make sure his certs on the wall are real. But the clinic is a branch of a larger medical holding group. And it is a national chain, I guess.
> And honestly, if I get 2,3 years from this service and get some things fine tuned, I'm sure I'll be off to my own thing by then.



Shoot me a pm with the clinic's name! Might be worth it to take a look

And if ive dealt with them or know anyone who has ill definitely let u know


AND CONGRATS! Sounds like u might have found someone willing to do what u need for u!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 16, 2015)

Well that was a waste. Seems I'm borderline low t. Everything else is perfect.
Waste of 450 for tests. He actually suggested coming back in in 6 months. He seems to think I'm in the decline, I told him no shit, kinda why I'm here. 
Well off to plan b. 
Gonna need some help people. Guess I'll be doing it myself and using a local lab.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Well that was a waste. Seems I'm borderline low t. Everything else is perfect.
> Waste of 450 for tests. He actually suggested coming back in in 6 months. He seems to think I'm in the decline, I told him no shit, kinda why I'm here.
> Well off to plan b.
> Gonna need some help people. Guess I'll be doing it myself and using a local lab.



Go to a different clinic or did u get a doc? 

There are a ton of clinics that will help u


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 16, 2015)

It's all out of pocket. Don't think my gp is going to touch this one. And I'm not too sure about another cpl hundred just to be told I'm borderline again. Feeling like I'm back to square one. Thinking between labs and self regimen. I could take care of myself and save money.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok post ur blood work! Most clinics will take blood work that was recently taken! Post it up lets go thru it!


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 16, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Well called the Dr before appt. Glad I did.
> Needed to reschedule 2 weeks out. Let the otc Booster clear out and needed to fast for 12 hrs. Doing a full panel instead of basic. Once I asked about lipids, hdl, frequency of blood work, the whole conversation changed gears. They offer pellets and bio. And after one blood work they are willing to up dose, substantially, his words. To get me where I feel right again. But said that with the increase comes the need for more frequent bw. But that once we found my optimal levels. Bw, full panel, would be bi yearly or yearly if it looked good enough. Basic panelwould be every 4 months. Seemed very aware of what I was concerned with.



I'd recommend avoiding the pellets.  A couple of my other threads here document my experience with that.  No bueno.


----------



## juuced (Apr 17, 2015)

The night before your blood test -Go out on a long night of binge drinking and get little sleep.  Your test levels should drop from that stress.
That may help get you below where you need to be.


----------

